# ملكات اليمين في الكتاب المقدس



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

1وعاد إبراهيم فأخذ زوجة اسمها قطورة 2فولدت له : زمران ويقشان ومدان ومديان ويشباق وشوحا 3وولد يقشان : شبا وددان . وكان بنو ددان : أشوريم ولطوشيم ولأميم 4وبنو مديان : عيفة وعفر وحنوك وأبيداع وألدعة . جميع هؤلاء بنو قطورة 5وأعطى إبراهيم إسحاق كل ما كان له 6 وأما بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لإبراهيم فأعطاهم إبراهيم عطايا ، وصرفهم عن إسحاق ابنه شرقا إلى أرض المشرق ، وهو بعد حي  ) تكوين 25 : 1-6 


 وهنا اقتباس من قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن حياة يعقوب 



> وعندما وصل إلى أرض لابان وجد راحيل rachel على البئر فأحبها، وخدم بها لابان سبع سنين، حتى إذا ما حان وقت الزواج احتال عليه لابان laban وزوجه بليئة leah. ثم خدم سبع سنين أخرى بالأجرة. وبواسطة الحيلة التي دبرها فاق غناه غنى لابان. وفي أثناء خدمته للابان ولد له من امرأتيه وسريتيه أحد عشر ابناً وابنة (تك ص 31).



http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/28_E/E_186.html


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

ايوة كدة انا أحبك
ناخدها واحدة واحدة

انت جايب بصراحة آية مش عارف ايه علاقتها بالموضوع هههههههههههه



> 1وعاد إبراهيم فأخذ زوجة اسمها قطورة 2فولدت له : زمران ويقشان ومدان ومديان ويشباق وشوحا 3وولد يقشان : شبا وددان . وكان بنو ددان : أشوريم ولطوشيم ولأميم 4وبنو مديان : عيفة وعفر وحنوك وأبيداع وألدعة . جميع هؤلاء بنو قطورة 5وأعطى إبراهيم إسحاق كل ما كان له



زواج عادي مافيهوش حاجة



> وأما بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لإبراهيم فأعطاهم إبراهيم عطايا ، وصرفهم عن إسحاق ابنه شرقا إلى أرض المشرق ، وهو بعد حي



طبعا انت بخيالك الخصب تعتقد ان الكتاب يتحدث عن ابناء السراري الذين انجبهم ابراهيم من جواريه بدون زواج
أما النص فيتحدث عن أبناء (هاجر) و (قطورة)



> تفسير الأب انطونيوس فكرى :
> أية 6:
> " 6 واما بنو السراري اللواتي كانت لابراهيم فاعطاهم ابراهيم عطايا وصرفهم عن اسحق ابنه شرقا الى ارض المشرق وهو بعد حي "
> 
> أبناء السراري المقصود بهم *أبناء هاجر وقطورة*



ولا يخفى علي أحد ان هاجر و قطورة كانتا زوجتان لابراهيم
ولو كان نكاح ملكات اليمين جائزا يا عزيزي ، لما كان هناك ضرورة للزواج

اقرأ جيدًا :

 التكوين الأصحاح 16 العدد 3 فَاخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَاةُ ابْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لاقَامَةِ ابْرَامَ فِي ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَاعْطَتْهَا لابْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا *زَوْجَةً لَهُ*.​
زوجة يا عزيزي ، فلو كان نكاح ملكات اليمين مباحا ، فلن يقول الكتاب ان سارة اعطت هاجر لابراهيم زوجة
لأن بامكانه ين يجامعها بدون زواج !!

نستكمل : 

تكوين 25
1 وَعَادَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فَاخَذَ *زَوْجَةً* اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ​
فلماذا أخذها زوجة يا عزيزي اذا كان هناك ملك يمين؟

أما الآيات التي ذكرتها أنت ، فكانت تتكلم عن أبناء السراري الذين انجبهم ابراهيم من سراريه اللتان تزوج منهما (بالزواج) !!

---------------

اللي بعده :



> وهنا اقتباس من قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن حياة يعقوب
> 
> 
> 
> > وعندما وصل إلى أرض لابان وجد راحيل rachel على البئر فأحبها، وخدم بها لابان سبع سنين، حتى إذا ما حان وقت الزواج احتال عليه لابان laban وزوجه بليئة leah. ثم خدم سبع سنين أخرى بالأجرة. وبواسطة الحيلة التي دبرها فاق غناه غنى لابان. وفي أثناء خدمته للابان ولد له من امرأتيه وسريتيه أحد عشر ابناً وابنة (تك ص 31).



جميل ، ولو أني آخذ عليك انك تأخذ الكلام من قاموس الكتاب المقدس و ليس من الكتاب المقدس نفسه ههههههههه

عموما نعود أيضا الي يعقوب في الكتاب المقدس لنعرف كيف كان هذا ، و من هؤلاء الأولاد المولودين من سراري !!

تكوين 30
1 فَلَمَّا رَاتْ رَاحِيلُ انَّهَا لَمْ تَلِدْ لِيَعْقُوبَ غَارَتْ رَاحِيلُ مِنْ اخْتِهَا وَقَالَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ: «هَبْ لِي بَنِينَ وَالَّا فَانَا امُوتُ». 
2 فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ يَعْقُوبَ عَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَقَالَ: «الَعَلِّي مَكَانَ اللهِ الَّذِي مَنَعَ عَنْكِ ثَمْرَةَ الْبَطْنِ؟» 
3 فَقَالَتْ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتِي بَلْهَةُ. ادْخُلْ عَلَيْهَا فَتَلِدَ عَلَى رُكْبَتَيَّ وَارْزَقُ انَا ايْضا مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». 
4 فَاعْطَتْهُ بَلْهَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا *زَوْجَةً* فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا يَعْقُوبُ 
5 فَحَبِلَتْ بَلْهَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا​
اذا (بلهة) الجارية ، صارت زوجة ، ولم يدخل عليها بصفتها جارية أو ملك يمين ، بل زووووووووجة !!

نستكمل
تكوين 30
9 وَلَمَّا رَاتْ لَيْئَةُ انَّهَا تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ اخَذَتْ زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا وَاعْطَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ *زَوْجَةً* 
10 فَوَلَدَتْ زِلْفَةُ جَارِيَةُ لَيْئَةَ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا.
​
و (زلفة) أيضًا الجارية صارت زوجة ليعقوب ، و أنجب منها 
فقد دخل عليها بصفتها زوجة و ليست جارية و ملك يمين !!

نستكمل

تكوين 35
22 وَحَدَثَ اذْ كَانَ اسْرَائِيلُ سَاكِنا فِي تِلْكَ الارْضِ انَّ رَاوبَيْنَ ذَهَبَ وَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَ بِلْهَةَ سُرِّيَّةِ ابِيهِ. وَسَمِعَ اسْرَائِيلُ. *وَكَانَ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ*: 
23 *بَنُو لَيْئَةَ*: رَاوبَيْنُ بِكْرُ يَعْقُوبَ وَشَمْعُونُ وَلاوِي وَيَهُوذَا وَيَسَّاكَرُ وَزَبُولُونُ. 
24 *وَابْنَا رَاحِيلَ*؛ يُوسُفُ وَبِنْيَامِينُ. 
25 *وَابْنَا بِلْهَةَ جَارِيَةِ رَاحِيلَ*: دَانُ وَنَفْتَالِي. 
26 *وَابْنَا زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَةِ لَيْئَةَ*: جَادُ وَاشِيرُ. هَؤُلاءِ بَنُو يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَهُ فِي فَدَّانَِ ارَامَ. 
27 وَجَاءَ يَعْقُوبُ الَى اسْحَاقَ ابِيهِ الَى مَمْرَا قَِرْيَةِ ارْبَعَ (الَّتِي هِيَ حَبْرُونُ) حَيْثُ تَغَرَّبَ ابْرَاهِيمُ وَاسْحَاقُ. 
28 وَكَانَتْ ايَّامُ اسْحَاقَ مِئَةً وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً. 
29 فَاسْلَمَ اسْحَاقُ رُوحَهُ وَمَاتَ وَانْضَمَّ الَى قَوْمِهِ شَيْخا وَشَبْعَانَ ايَّاما وَدَفَنَهُ عِيسُو وَيَعْقُوبُ ابْنَاهُ.
​
هؤلاء هم ابناء يعقوب الاثنى عشر ، اسباط اسرائيل الاثنى عشر
المولودين من (زوجات) يعقوب ، و ليس من ملك يمينه

--------------

انت تعتقد ان علاقة يعقوب بالجواري هي مجرد نكاح لملكات اليمين ، ولكن في الحقيقة انهم زوجاته يا عزيزي
فكونهم سراريه ، لا ينفي انهم زوجاته
فهم سراريه و زوجاته في نفس الوقت ، فقد تزوج هو من سراريه !!

ولا يوجد قانون ولا شريعة تُحرِّم علي الرجل ان يتزوّج من جاريته
هذا أمر طبيعي ان يتزوّج ابراهيم من جاريته ، و يتزوج يعقوب من جاريته
لا مشكل فيه

أما ، الدخول عليها كجارية ملك يمينه ، بدون زواج
فهذا هو الزنــــــــا بعينه يا غــــــــالى

--------------
انتظرك أيضًا ، بعد ان تستكمل بحثك و تصل الي داوود و سليمان
لنبين لك أيضا ان من يدخل علي امرأة (وان كانت جارية) فيدخل عليها يزواج ، كزوجة شرعية ، و ليس كجارية و ملك يمين حلال نكاحها !!​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

بيان بسيط للمحتارين
في موضوع في القسم الاسلامي
تم ذكر موضوع نكاح ملكات اليمين

فادعي الاخ اسامة بن لادن ان هناك نكاح ملكات يمين في الكتاب المقدس
فطالبناه بالبينة
وهو مشكورا استجاب للنظام ، و فتح موضوع في المكان المناسب ، نشكره علي نظامه

هذه هي المشاركة التي حولها الحديث
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2394905&postcount=28​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 كنت متأكد ان هاتكون دى اجابتك .. لان انا فتحت التفاسير قبلك 

لقيت المفسرين كاتبين المقصود ابناء قطوره وهاجر .. بس  مش حل عارف ليه

لان الكتاب المقدس مفرق فى الالفاظ .. بين لفظ جاريه وسريه ولفظ زوجه كمان 

ليه مقلش ولد له كذا ابن على طول ... او ليه مقلش ولد له من زوجاته 

حلها انت بقى 

ليه خصص فى الايه بتاع ابراهيم ابناء السرارى لوحدهم 

وليه فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس مفرق بردو بين الزوجات والسرارى اه هو جمعهم فى كلامه عن بنو يعقوب لان القاسم المشترك بينهم انهم انجبوا كلهم ليعقوب

بس قال ايه .. من امرأتيه وسريتيه .. طب مقلش ليه من نسائه او زوجاته على طول لو الموضوع زى ما انت بتقول 

... برجاء كلام منطقى بس لان فى حلقه مفقوده


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

  ملحوظه مهمه :

الايات اللى انت جايبها من التكوين 30 و35 كلها مستخدم فيها لفظ (جاريه)

وهنا الفرق بقى لانك عايز تقول ان سريه بمعنى جاريه فقط للخدمه 

شوف لما بيتكلم عنها فى موضع تانى لما بتخلف ابناء بيصفها سريه 

وعلى فكره الموضوع مشروع يعنى انا مش بقولك ده عيب فى الكتاب المقدس انا حبيت بس اوريك انها مش بدعه اسلاميه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




> كنت متأكد ان هاتكون دى اجابتك .. لان انا فتحت التفاسير قبلك



طيب مادامك فتحت التفاسير ، فلماذا تُعاند؟



> لقيت المفسرين كاتبين المقصود ابناء قطوره وهاجر .. بس مش حل عارف ليه



قبولك للتفسير أو رفضك له لا يعنيني ، و ليس له علاقة بالأمر
هذا هو التفسير الصحيح للكتاب المقدس ، ولا يحق لك التفسير بمزاجك
لو لديك أي تفسير آخر لأي من آباء الكنيسة يقول ان يعقوب او ابراهيم انجب من جواريه بدون زواج
فلنا كلام آخر

أما رأيك فلا قيمة له !!



> لان الكتاب المقدس مفرق فى الالفاظ .. بين لفظ جاريه وسريه ولفظ زوجه كمان



طيب و ايه يعني؟



> ليه مقلش ولد له كذا ابن على طول ... او ليه مقلش ولد له من زوجاته



لأنهن زوجاته ، و جواريه في نفس الوقت
فيقول ما يريد يا زميل



> حلها انت بقى



و انا احلها ليه اذا كان الكتاب المقدس حلها اصلا
ولم يذكر دخول ابراهيم او يعقوب علي أي امرأة
بدون أن يقول انها كانت (زوجة) فما رأيك بأنه ذكر الزوجة باللفظ الصريح؟



> ليه خصص فى الايه بتاع ابراهيم ابناء السرارى لوحدهم



عشان كان بيخصص ابناء كل زوجة لوحدها
و بيشير للقارئ ان هؤلاء ابناء الزوجة التي كانت جارية و تزوجها ابراهيم
كنوع من التحديد أكثر !!



> وليه فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس مفرق بردو بين الزوجات والسرارى اه هو جمعهم فى كلامه عن بنو يعقوب لان القاسم المشترك بينهم انهم انجبوا كلهم ليعقوب



هو لا يفرق بين الزوجات و السراري يا زميل
بل فرّق بين الزوجات السيدات ، و الزوجات السراري
و كلتاهما زوجات



> بس قال ايه .. من امرأتيه وسريتيه .. طب مقلش ليه من نسائه او زوجاته على طول لو الموضوع زى ما انت بتقول



يقول كما يريد يا زميل ، فقد سبق و قال الكتاب انهن زوجاته ، ولا مجال لديك للانكار !!



> .. برجاء كلام منطقى بس لان فى حلقه مفقوده



تريد كلام منطقي؟
تفضل

التكوين الأصحاح 16 العدد 3 فَاخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَاةُ ابْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لاقَامَةِ ابْرَامَ فِي ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَاعْطَتْهَا لابْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا *زَوْجَة*ً لَهُ.

1 وَعَادَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فَاخَذَ *زَوْجَةً* اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ

4 فَاعْطَتْهُ بَلْهَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا *زَوْجَةً* فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا يَعْقُوبُ 
5 فَحَبِلَتْ بَلْهَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا

تكوين 30
9 وَلَمَّا رَاتْ لَيْئَةُ انَّهَا تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ اخَذَتْ زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا وَاعْطَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ *زَوْجَةً*
​
نشكرك على تعبك معنا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> ملحوظه مهمه :
> 
> الايات اللى انت جايبها من التكوين 30 و35 كلها مستخدم فيها لفظ (جاريه)



خطأ

تكوين 30
3 فَقَالَتْ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتِي بَلْهَةُ. ادْخُلْ عَلَيْهَا فَتَلِدَ عَلَى رُكْبَتَيَّ وَارْزَقُ انَا ايْضا مِنْهَا بَنِينَ». 
4 فَاعْطَتْهُ بَلْهَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا زَوْجَةً فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا يَعْقُوبُ 
5 فَحَبِلَتْ بَلْهَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا

تكوين 30
9 وَلَمَّا رَاتْ لَيْئَةُ انَّهَا تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ اخَذَتْ زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا وَاعْطَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ زَوْجَةً ​


> وهنا الفرق بقى لانك عايز تقول ان سريه بمعنى جاريه فقط للخدمه



هذه حقيقة لا تستطيع انكارها يا زميل ، و الا فدليلك علي انه دخل عليها بدون زواج !!



> شوف لما بيتكلم عنها فى موضع تانى لما بتخلف ابناء بيصفها سريه



لأن أبناء الجواري لا يرثون !!



> وعلى فكره الموضوع مشروع يعنى انا مش بقولك ده عيب فى الكتاب المقدس انا حبيت بس اوريك انها مش بدعه اسلاميه



لا يا زميل الموضوع غير مشروع
نكاح ملكات اليمين بدون زواج
دعارة رسمية علنية


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*جارية تزوجها زواجا مشروعا بشرع الرب !! 
اما ملكة اليمين في الاسلام فيتم الدخول عليها من دون عقد زواج شرعي !! يعني ( زنى ) 

وصلت الفكرة؟ ​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



red rose88 قال:


> *جارية تزوجها زواجا مشروعا بشرع الرب !!
> اما ملكة اليمين في الاسلام فيتم الدخول عليها من دون عقد زورج شرعي !! يعني ( زنى )
> 
> وصلت الفكرة؟ ​*



هو يعرف ذلك
لكنه يحاول ان يقول ان في الكتاب المقدس
ابراهيم و يعقوب دخلوا علي الجواري بدون زواج
و هذا لا دليل عليه
بل ان يوجد دليل علي العكس
يوجد دليل نصي لفظي صريح انها تزوّجان من الجواري

السؤال هنا أيها العزيز اسامة بن لادن

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟

اسئلة صريحة مباشرة تُنهي الحوار​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

ما هو الزواج فى منظروك او كيف تم .. يعنى خلينى اقولها بالفاظ اسلاميه ايه الشروط اللى على اساسها 

كانت السرارى زوجات فى موقف ابراهيم ويعقوب


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




jesus son 261 قال:


> هو يعرف ذلك
> لكنه يحاول ان يقول ان في الكتاب المقدس
> ابراهيم و يعقوب دخلوا علي الجواري بدون زواج
> و هذا لا دليل عليه
> ...



*ابراهيم و يعقوب دخلوا على الجواري بعقد شرعي للزواج ! 
و لا يوجد اية في الكتاب تصرح انهم دخلوا على الجواري من دون زواج ! 
بل العكس 

التكوين الأصحاح 16 العدد 3 فَاخَذَتْ سَارَايُ امْرَاةُ ابْرَامَ هَاجَرَ الْمِصْرِيَّةَ جَارِيَتَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ عَشَرِ سِنِينَ لاقَامَةِ ابْرَامَ فِي ارْضِ كَنْعَانَ وَاعْطَتْهَا لابْرَامَ رَجُلِهَا زَوْجَةً لَهُ.

1 وَعَادَ ابْرَاهِيمُ فَاخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ

4 فَاعْطَتْهُ بَلْهَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا زَوْجَةً فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا يَعْقُوبُ
5 فَحَبِلَتْ بَلْهَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لِيَعْقُوبَ ابْنا

تكوين 30
9 وَلَمَّا رَاتْ لَيْئَةُ انَّهَا تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ الْوِلادَةِ اخَذَتْ زِلْفَةَ جَارِيَتَهَا وَاعْطَتْهَا لِيَعْقُوبَ زَوْجَةً​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> ما هو الزواج فى منظروك او كيف تم .. يعنى خلينى اقولها بالفاظ اسلاميه ايه الشروط اللى على اساسها
> 
> كانت السرارى زوجات فى موقف ابراهيم ويعقوب



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وما علاقة شروط الزواج و طريقته بالامر؟ يا عزيزي
واض انك بدأت تهرب من النقطة الاساسية ، لتداري خطأك
يا زميل ما عهدتك هكذا
عهدتك دائما محترما ، و الاعتراف بالخطأ فضيلة كبيرة

سؤالين مباشرين لن أقبل ان استكمل حواري معك قبل أن تُجيب عنهما

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 لا جاوبنى انت على سؤالى الاول 

عشان انا بردو هاتكلم بنصوص


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 لا هذا هو صلب الموضوع اجبنى عما سالتك عنه انا اتيت هنا لكى اسال وانت تجيب وليس العكس 

كما كنت تسال هناك وانا اجيب 

كيف طريقه الزواج ليس لها علاقه اذا تزوجها بعقد مثل الحره .. او كما تصفها انت بالسيده يبقى هى مش ملك يمين واذا تزوجها بطريقه اخرى تبقى انت حجتك باطله 

جاوب ؟؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> لا جاوبنى انت على سؤالى الاول
> 
> عشان انا بردو هاتكلم بنصوص



سؤالك خارج الموضوع يا زميل ، افتح به موضوعًا جديدا
أما سؤالي ففي صلب الموضوع بل هو محور الموضوع
و ستجيب عنه قبل الانتقال لأي نقطة أخري
هذا ان كان في الموضوع نقاط أخرى اصلا

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




> كيف طريقه الزواج ليس لها علاقه اذا تزوجها بعقد مثل الحره .. او كما تصفها انت بالسيده يبقى هى مش ملك يمين واذا تزوجها بطريقه اخرى تبقى انت حجتك باطله



هههههههههههههههههه
يا عزيزي ليس هناك طرق اخرى و طرق اولي

الزواج زواج
و مادامه ذكر انها (زوجة) فهو زواج شرعى تماما كأي زوجة

لديك دليل على عكس ذلك فاثبت !!


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 انت تعلمنى جيدا لست من يهرب يا عزيزى 

ولكن لن اضيع الوقت فى اللعب بالالفاظ 

هل طريقه الزواج من الجاريه نفس طريقه الزواج من الحره 

والنص موجود واحطهولك بس جاوب

لان انت كده اللى بتهرب


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 اوك سارفع النص وانا شخصيا اعتبره ينهى الموضوع تماما 

يتبع ان شاء الله ..


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



  10إذا خرجت لمحاربة أعدائك ودفعهم الرب إلهك إلى يدك ، وسبيت منهم سبيا 11ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة ، والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة 12فحين تدخلها إلى بيتك تحلق رأسها وتقلم أظفارها 13وتنزع ثياب سبيها عنها ، وتقعد في بيتك وتبكي أباها وأمها شهرا من الزمان ، ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها وتتزوج بها ، فتكون لك زوجة 14وإن لم تسر بها فأطلقها لنفسها . لا تبعها بيعا بفضة ، ولا تسترقها من أجل أنك قد أذللتها) تثنيه 21 : 10-14

شوف بقى الشروط والنظام الخاص للجاريه حتى تكون سريه .. تحلق شعرها وتقعد شهر وكل الكلام ده وفى الاخر لاحظ انه بعد ما تزوجها .. وخلاص لم يسر بها ميبيعهاش لانه اذللها يبقى بتاخد حريتها امتى ؟؟
بعد ما يقع الدخول عليها 
هل هذه طريقه زواج الحره ؟؟؟؟؟

وبعدين انا مقولتش ان ده زنا .. هو عندك زواج وعندى زواج انما تقولى الاسلام ابتدع الموضوع لا العكس صحيح الاسلام صفى الموضوع 

يتبع بالتفاسير المعتمده باذن الله ..


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



اسامه بن لادن قال:


> انت تعلمنى جيدا لست من يهرب يا عزيزى
> 
> ولكن لن اضيع الوقت فى اللعب بالالفاظ
> 
> ...



نعم يا عزيزي ، لأنه ليس هناك للزواج طرق
للزواج طريقة واحدة لا غير
وهو ما تم مع كل الزوجات
سيدات و جواري

السؤال الذي تهرب منه

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 تفسير القس انطنيوس فكرى 




> الآيات 13،12:- فحين تدخلها الى بيتك تحلق راسها و تقلم اظفارها.و تنزع ثياب سبيها عنها و تقعد في بيتك و تبكي اباها و امها شهرا من الزمان ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها و تتزوج بها فتكون لك زوجة.
> 
> حلق الرأس وتقليم الأظافر كانا من مظاهر الحزن والحداد فيعطيها فرصة أن تحزن على أبويها وأسرتها. ونزع ثياب السبى حتى تصبح كإمرأة مكرمة. وتظل فى فترة حزن شهر من الزمان ثم يتزوجها. وفى خلال هذا الشهر تتعرف على شريعة الله وعادات وتقاليد الشعب وهى فترة خطبة تتعرف على هذا الزوج الذى سترتبط به وحتى لا يتزوجها الرجل فجأة كما لو كانت شهوة حيوانية وإزالة معالم جمالها (شعر وأظافر) هو لتهذيب شهوته ناحيتها.
> 
> ...




انا لا استنكر هذا اولا ولكن كما قلت لك لا تقل لى انها امرأه كما الاخرى والا لكانت حره ولم يتوجب على الكتاب المقدس ان يقول عنها حين يريد تطليقها .. لا تبعها لانك اذللتها 

بما يعنى ان قبل الطلاق حتى وهى زوجه فهى جاريه 

وتزوجت بالاراده المنفرده ممن سباها 

واعيد عليك السؤال تانى هل هذه طريقه زواج الحره .. فلا تلبس علي وتقول لا لا يوجد هذا 

لو لم تكن سريه لما كان لها نظام زواج منفصل عن نظام زواج الحره وشروطه 

تحياتى الموضوع انتهى بالنسبه ليا ....


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 رابط تفسير القس انطنيوس الذى نقلت عنه 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Deuteronomy/21

سلامى ليك


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



jesus son 261 قال:


> نعم يا عزيزي ، لأنه ليس هناك للزواج طرق
> للزواج طريقة واحدة لا غير
> وهو ما تم مع كل الزوجات
> سيدات و جواري
> ...



هذا السؤال انت المعنى به .. واذا اردت نقض كلامى وادلتى فعليك ان تاتى بنص يقول ان طريقه زواج الحره هى نفس تلك الطريق حلق الشعر والانتظار شهر بالمنزل وتقليم الاظافر 

غير ذلك الموضوع منتهى وانت تعلم ذلك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

إذا خرجت لمحاربة أعدائك ودفعهم الرب إلهك إلى يدك ، وسبيت منهم سبيا 11ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة ، والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة 12فحين تدخلها إلى بيتك تحلق رأسها وتقلم أظفارها 13وتنزع ثياب سبيها عنها ، وتقعد في بيتك وتبكي أباها وأمها شهرا من الزمان ، ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها وتتزوج بها ، فتكون لك زوجة 14وإن لم تسر بها فأطلقها لنفسها . لا تبعها بيعا بفضة ، ولا تسترقها من أجل أنك قد أذللتها) تثنيه 21 : 10-14



> شوف بقى الشروط والنظام الخاص للجاريه حتى تكون سريه .. تحلق شعرها وتقعد شهر وكل الكلام ده وفى الاخر لاحظ انه بعد ما تزوجها .. وخلاص لم يسر بها ميبيعهاش لانه اذللها يبقى بتاخد حريتها امتى ؟؟
> بعد ما يقع الدخول عليها
> هل هذه طريقه زواج الحره ؟؟؟؟؟



لا يا عزيزي ، سأعتبر هذا سهو منك و ليس تدليس
لأن هذه الشروط في حالة سبايا الحرب و ليس الجواري الذي اشتريتهم بالمال

لأن  ، لا ابراهيم ولا يعقوب قد حاربا من قبل أو سبيا أي نساء
بل انهن جواري اشتروهم بالمال ، أو هدايا من آخرين !!

ثانيا ، هذه شروط زواج و ليس طريقة زواج يا عزيزي
فهذه شروط (ما قبل الزواج) 



> 12فحين تدخلها إلى بيتك تحلق رأسها وتقلم أظفارها 13وتنزع ثياب سبيها عنها ، وتقعد في بيتك وتبكي أباها وأمها شهرا من الزمان



تعطيها فرصة شهران لكل هذا

ثم بعد ذلك الزواج المعروف كأي زواج




> ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها وتتزوج بها ، فتكون لك زوجة



فخطوة الزواج تلي هذه الشروط

و العجيب في الأمر ان هذا النص ينسف شبهتك من الاساس ، 
فكيف يقول الرب :
 وسبيت منهم سبيا 11ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة ، والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة 12فحين تدخلها إلى بيتك تحلق رأسها وتقلم أظفارها 13وتنزع ثياب سبيها عنها ، وتقعد في بيتك وتبكي أباها وأمها شهرا من الزمان ، ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها وتتزوج بها ، فتكون لك زوجة

في حين ان نكاح ملكات اليمين جائز؟
لماذا لم يقل ، ان اعجبتك منهم امرأه فيحق لك نكاحها؟!!

هذا أكبر دليل ان السبيل الوحيد لاتخاذ امرأة ، هو الزواج و ليس سواه

وإن لم تسر بها فأطلقها لنفسها . لا تبعها بيعا بفضة ، ولا تسترقها من أجل أنك قد أذللتها

لأنها لم تَعُد جارية أو سرية ، بل زووووووووووجة
لذلك لا تُباع يا صديقي :w00t:



> بعد ما يقع الدخول عليها
> هل هذه طريقه زواج الحره ؟؟؟؟؟



هذا ليس له علاقة بـ (طريقة) الزواج
بل بشروط علي الرجل الذي يريد ان يتزوج من سبية
شروط في صالح المرأة
تفيد ان الانسان ليس له الحق ان يأخذ المرأة زوجة من الدار للنار !!



> وبعدين انا مقولتش ان ده زنا .. هو عندك زواج وعندى زواج انما تقولى الاسلام ابتدع الموضوع لا العكس صحيح الاسلام صفى الموضوع



يكفيني انه زواج يا زميل ، و انت تعرف ذلك
أما الشروط التي يجب ان ينفذها الرجل كي يتاح له ان يتزوج من سبايا الحرب
فهذا شأن آخر ، و أيضا بعد استوفاء هذه الشروط
يكون الزواج تامًا ، و شرعيا

--------------

لذلك هذا لا علاقة له بموضوع ابراهيم و يعقوب لأن ابراهيم و يعقوب ، زوجاتهم الجواري لم يكنن من سبايا الحرب

لذلك اتهمك انا بالتهرب من الموضوع الاساسي :08:

و نعود  للسؤال الذي بلا إجابة :

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> انا لا استنكر هذا اولا ولكن كما قلت لك لا تقل لى انها امرأه كما الاخرى والا لكانت حره ولم يتوجب على الكتاب المقدس ان يقول عنها حين يريد تطليقها .. لا تبعها لانك اذللتها



بل هي امرأة كما الاخرى ، لأنها لو لم تكن كذلك ، لصح للرجل ان يبيعها اذا لم يُسَرّ بها

أما الكتاب - لأنها امرأة كالاخرى - فأمره الا يبيعها بل يطلقها حرة



> بما يعنى ان قبل الطلاق حتى وهى زوجه فهى جاريه



دليلك علي هذا المعنى ؟ من أين استنتجته؟



> وتزوجت بالاراده المنفرده ممن سباها



دليلك أيضًا علي الارادة المنفردة



> واعيد عليك السؤال تانى هل هذه طريقه زواج الحره .. فلا تلبس علي وتقول لا لا يوجد هذا



هذه طريقة (شروط) ينفذها (الرجل) للزواج من (سبايا الحرب) و ليس (الجواري) :99:



> لو لم تكن سريه لما كان لها نظام زواج منفصل عن نظام زواج الحره وشروطه



و من قال لك انها ليست سرية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بل انها سرية
تصبح زوجة بمعني الكلمة التام للزواج
و هذه الشروط من باب اعطاءها حقها في الحزن علي اهلها ، و عدم سلب ارادتها
و يتم الزواج كأي زواج :08:



> تحياتى الموضوع انتهى بالنسبه ليا ....



الموضوع منتهى من زمان ، بأن أي امرأة يريد الرجل ان يدخل عليها ن فلا مجال ولا سبيل لذلك الا واحد فقط لا غير
الزواج الشرعى

شكرًا لك يا زميل ، اذكرك بالسؤال الذي تهربت منه ولم تُجِب عنه ، كالعادة



> *هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
> هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟*





> هذا السؤال انت المعنى به



انا أجبت ، و قلت انه تزوجها ، و سُقت الدليل من الكتاب المقدس



> واذا اردت نقض كلامى وادلتى فعليك ان تاتى بنص يقول ان طريقه زواج الحره هى نفس تلك الطريق حلق الشعر والانتظار شهر بالمنزل وتقليم الاظافر



و من قال ان هذه طريقة زواج الحرة؟
و من قال ان هذه طريقة زواج او نوع زواج اصلا؟

هذه مجرد شروط مفروضة علي الرجل قبل ان يتزوج
ان يترج المرأة فترة تحزن علي أهلها

ثم تصبح زوجة

و كل ما أتيت انت من أدلة ، لا يدل علي اباحة نكاح ملكات اليمين هههههههههههههههههههه



> غير ذلك الموضوع منتهى وانت تعلم ذلك



أكيد انا اعلم ذلك منذ أول مشاركة لي​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

جيسس سن اسمع 

انا ممكن اسيبلك اخر رد ترده انت معنديش مشاكل فى النقطه دى


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> جيسس سن اسمع
> 
> انا ممكن اسيبلك اخر رد ترده انت معنديش مشاكل فى النقطه دى



ههههههههههههههههههههه
دا طبيعي
لكن الشئ اللي متقدرش عليه انك تثبت ان هناك نكاح لملكات اليمين (بدون زواج) في الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 هات موافقه المشرف المختص بالقسم نكمل 

وهاتشوف ان ردود انت بقت خارج السياق 

انما انا مش هاكمل على كده عشان انت عارف لو كملت ايه اللى هايحصل 

هات موافقه المشرف او المشرفه خليه يحطلنا مشاركه ويقول كملوا براحتكم 

تحياتى


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



اسامه بن لادن قال:


> هات موافقه المشرف المختص بالقسم نكمل
> 
> وهاتشوف ان ردود انت بقت خارج السياق
> 
> ...



الاستكمال في صلب الموضوع ، لا يحتاج اذن من الاشراف

المطلوب منك ان تُجيب عن السؤالين التاليين بشكل مباشر دون تهرب

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟

+

تذكرلي آية تبيح ان الرجل يجامع جاريته دون (زواااااااااااااج)

غير ذلك فهو خارج الموضوع
في انتظارك​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

أعود اليك بعد مباراه الاهلي و الترجي :99:


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



jesus son 261 قال:


> الاستكمال في صلب الموضوع ، لا يحتاج اذن من الاشراف
> 
> المطلوب منك ان تُجيب عن السؤالين التاليين بشكل مباشر دون تهرب
> 
> ...



لا لا .. انت مطالب انت اللى تقولنا كان متجوزهم باى طريقه ده كتابك انت مش كتابى انا .. وبعدها تقولنا ايه موضوع  ايه التفرقه الغريبه اللى انت عاملها فوق دى 
فى المشاركه اللى فاتت يعنى ايه الجاريه تختلف ان كانت اسيرة حرب ولا مشتراه بالمال 

ايا كانت طريقه استعبادها يا صديقى .. فى النهايه النتيجه واحده هى جاريه

وحاجات كتير  انت ذكرتها فى المشاركات اللى فاتت غريبه جدا 

بس بردو انا بطالب بالاشراف فى الموضوع .. قبل ما ابين ازاى انت بحركه اكروباتيه عايز تغير دفه الموضوع 

انا مش كل يوم هاعمل عضويه ده دى العضويه ال 15 ليا هنا تقريبا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> لا لا .. انت مطالب انت اللى تقولنا كان متجوزهم باى طريقه ده كتابك انت مش كتابى انا ..



مفيش طرق اصلا للزواج
في شروط في حالات معينة
في حالة سبايا الحرب هناك شروط علي الرجل ان ينفذها ليعطي المرأة حقها لتصبح زوجة
أما لو كانت جارية فلم يكن لها اي حقوق !!



> وبعدها تقولنا ايه موضوع ايه التفرقه الغريبه اللى انت عاملها فوق دى
> فى المشاركه اللى فاتت يعنى ايه الجاريه تختلف ان كانت اسيرة حرب ولا مشتراه بالمال



سبايا الحرب بيكونوا مأسورين بعد حرب فقدت فيها ذكور عائلتها
و غاليا كل اهلها !!
ولو لم يموتوا فإنها تنفصل عنهم
فالرب أعطى لها حق ان تبكي عليهم و تحزن لفترة معينة

أما المشتراه بالمال
فهي تتنقل من ملكية سيد الي ملكية سيد آخر !!



> ايا كانت طريقه استعبادها يا صديقى .. فى النهايه النتيجه واحده هى جاريه



نعم جارية اصبحت زوجة



> وحاجات كتير انت ذكرتها فى المشاركات اللى فاتت غريبه جدا



شئ طبيعي لمن يقرأ عن المسيحية في المنتديات الاسلامية
ان يستغربها عندما يقرأها في مصدرها



> *بس بردو انا بطالب بالاشراف فى الموضوع .. قبل ما ابين ازاى انت بحركه اكروباتيه عايز تغير دفه الموضوع*



الموضوع له وجه واحد فقط ، و أعيد اليك السؤال الذي تهربت منه
للمرة السابعة

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟

و أعرف انك لن تستطيع ان تجيب السؤالين
لأن في حال إجابتك ، فستنسف شبهتك بنفسك ld:
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟

للأسف ، المماطلة و التهرّب لا يصلح معي اطلاقا​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*الحقيقة يا اسامة هذا الموضوع انا اتوقع انه ليس منك انت بل من عضو آخر !!

تعليقي البسيط


هذه تزوجت ( حرفيا ) وهذه تزوجت ( حرفيا ) أي انهما في نظر الله زوجاته ( حرفيا كما قيل عنهما )
فأين هنا عدم الزواج ؟؟*


*الموضوع منتهي اساسا قبل ان يبدأ فهم أزواجه فعلى ماذا الإعتراض ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*ياجيسس صون الاخ اسامة بن لادن عنده مايسمى بالخلل التاريخى
لا يعرف ان عصر الاباء الاوائل اتى قبل موسى بمئات السنين
ازاى تتطبقوا الشريعة الموسوية على ابراهيم او اسحق او يعقوب 
الذى يطبق عليهم هو العرف السائد فى وسط الشعب العبرانى انذاك
فلا يوجد زواج شرعى من اساسه فسيكون شرعى على اساس انى شريعة 
الاخ المسلم لما بيفلس انه يبرر افكار دين البدو بنكاح ملكات اليمين بيلجا للكتاب المقدس ويحور نصوصه بطريقة مش اكروباتية يا اسامة بن لادن بطريقة الحيات 
النقطة التانية يا استاذ اسامة بن لادن ان فى فرق بين التشريع وبين التصرف الشخصى 
فهل استلم ابراهيم او الاباء شريعة من يهوه الهنا تخص قوانين الزيجة حسب الفكر الالهى
ام زواجه بقاطورة وهاجر كان بتدبير بشرى بحت 
فعليك الان ان تثبت شيئين ومش هتعرف تثبتهم
اولهم ان فى عرف الشعب العبرانى ذاك يعتبر زواج متعة وملكة يمين
الثانى ان اله ابراهيم واله اسحث واله يعقوب انزل تشريعا الهيا بهذا 
اتفضل يا عم الحاج لو تعرف قولنا
انا تابعت الموضوع من بعيد لبعيد بس طالما وصل للحد دا اسف لازم نتدخل وبسرعة 
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*أساس الموضوع ان الاخ يدعي ان هناك نكاح ملكات يمين في الكتاب المقدس دون زواج
و ساق دلائله عن ابراهيم و يعقوب

فـ السؤال الفاصل هنا الذي أسأله للمرة الثامنة حيث تهرّب الاخ اسامة من إجابته 7 مرات متتاليات

هل كان ابراهيم متزوّجا من هاجر و قطّورة أم لا؟
هل كان يعقوب متزوّجًا من زلفة و بلهة أم لا؟

إجابة هذا السؤال تنهي الموضوع
و طبعًا الاخ اسامة لن يُجيب ، لأنه لا يريد ان ينهي الموضوع ، حتى لا يظهر بمظهر الخائب الذي أخطأ الظن !!
*​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



jesus son 261 قال:


> *أساس الموضوع ان الاخ يدعي ان هناك نكاح ملكات يمين في الكتاب المقدس دون زواج
> و ساق دلائله عن ابراهيم و يعقوب
> 
> فـ السؤال الفاصل هنا الذي أسأله للمرة الثامنة حيث تهرّب الاخ اسامة من إجابته 7 مرات متتاليات
> ...



 يا حبيبى كانوا متجوزين خلاص دى الاسئله اللى كنتى عايز اجاوب عليها 

جاوبنى انت بقى بعد كل الجدل ده 

معاك نص يفرق بين الجاريه المشترأه بمال والجاريه المسبيه من حرب ؟؟

وهل طريقه زواج الحره بنفس الطريقه ولو عندك نص اورده ؟؟

مش عايز اجتهاد عايز نص او تفسير 

يا ريت الاجابه بنعم او بلا .. عشان نخلص


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*لالا سيبك خالص بالص مالص من الهجص هنا
عليك ان تثبت حاجتين وان لم تثبت فعليك ان تكن شجاع وتقول يا جماعة حفظونى غلط
نمبر وان
ان العرف السائد فى الشعب العبرانى انذاك يقول بان مافعله ابراهيم او يعقوب من زواجه من جاريته يعتبر نكاح ملكات يمين بالتعبيير الاسلامى 
نمبر تو
عليك ان تثبت ان ابراهيم او اسحق او يعقوب اياكان واحد منهم  قد استلم تشريع يحدد ماهية الزيجة حسب الفكر الالهى لكى نحاكم كل الزيجات التى تمت فى عصر ماقبل الناموس على اساسها
غير كدا اعتقد كدا الموضوع انتهى زى مقال مولكا من قبل ميبدا


*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> يا حبيبى كانوا متجوزين خلاص دى الاسئله اللى كنتى عايز اجاوب عليها



*ومن هنا نقدر نقولك فين الشبهة ؟!
راحت ليبيا صح ؟

عجبي !
*​


----------



## antonius (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

بن لادن...ما هكذا تُقاس الامور!! 
هلا عندك نص كتابي يُشرِّع وطأ امراة دون زواج؟ هذا ما يقاس به!! مثل قرانك الذي يصرح بحق الرجل اغتصاب سبيته دون زواج ولو كان عندها زوج حي في مكان اخر!!! لما تجد نصاً يُشرّع الدخول على السبايا تفضل اطرحه! يعني نص شرعي!! 
لانك حتى لو اثبتت ممارسة شخص لفعل ما فلا يجعل ذلك الامر شرعياً بنظر الاله! من ذلك مثلاً التعدد!! لن تجد به نصا مشرعاً!!! 
نصيحة: اي اجتهادات في النصوص الكتابية تبقى تحتفظ بها لنفسك افضل من ان تجعل من نفسك اضحوكة قدام الناس...


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



شمس الحق قال:


> *لالا سيبك خالص بالص مالص من الهجص هنا
> عليك ان تثبت حاجتين وان لم تثبت فعليك ان تكن شجاع وتقول يا جماعة حفظونى غلط
> نمبر وان
> ان العرف السائد فى الشعب العبرانى انذاك يقول بان مافعله ابراهيم او يعقوب من زواجه من جاريته يعتبر نكاح ملكات يمين بالتعبيير الاسلامى
> ...




ههههههههههه

اولا الدخول من نقطة ان انا عايز اطبق تشريع موسى على ما سبقه من الامم دى غلط مش ده الموضوع خالص لان احنا بناقش حدث ورد فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يستنكره الله 
مش بنطبق شريعه موسى على يعقوب وابراهيم .. دى نمبر ون 

نمبر تو .. يكفينى نص التثنيه الذى اوردته

السؤالين اللى سالتهم لجيسس صن فوق اهم يجاوبنى عليهم بنعم او بلا يوجد نص او لا يوجد نص وخلاص


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> اوك سارفع النص وانا شخصيا اعتبره ينهى الموضوع تماما


*حطها حلقة فى ودنك امام المسيحى فى النقد الكتابى
you will lose*


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *ومن هنا نقدر نقولك فين الشبهة ؟!
> راحت ليبيا صح ؟
> 
> عجبي !
> *​



 لا مرحتش لبيا وهى اصلا مش شبهه 

لان انا مقولتش ان الزواج ده زنا 

فهمت حاجه ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> اولا الدخول من نقطة ان انا عايز اطبق تشريع موسى على ما سبقه من الامم دى غلط مش ده الموضوع خالص لان احنا بناقش حدث ورد فى الكتاب المقدس ولم يستنكره الله
> مش بنطبق شريعه موسى على يعقوب وابراهيم .. دى نمبر ون


*نو يا حبيبى انت طبقت بالفعل تشريع موسوى على زواج الاباء الاوائل 
فلماذا تتراجع الان
ثانيا فهل لديك دليل ان الله لم يستنكر زواج ابراهيم بجاريته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهيا اتحفنى ايها الجهبذ بذلك وان لم تجد فسنضم لقائمة خدعوك فقالوا*


> نمبر تو .. يكفينى نص التثنيه الذى اوردته


*فهل انا اكلم طفلا يا عزيزى ام انسان يحاول ان يفر هاربا من الحوار
سفر التثنية كاتبه موسى النبى وموضوعه تشريعى بحت لبنى اسرائيل
اسرائيل دا هو يعقوب 
بين موسى وبين يعقوب فترة وجود الشعب العبرانى فى مصر التى تقدر بمئات السنين
فماعلاقة زيجة يعقوب وقبله ابراهيم بما ورد من تشريعات فى سفر التثنية*
*وماعلاقة التشريع الخاص بزيجة سرايا الحرب للاسرائيلى بزواج ابراهيم من جارية سارة؟؟؟؟؟
ام انه بمنطق كله عندكوا صابون
ركز **حظ اوفر المرة القادمة*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> لا مرحتش لبيا وهى اصلا مش شبهه
> 
> لان انا مقولتش ان الزواج ده زنا
> 
> فهمت حاجه ؟؟


*لا قولت ليه
لانك عايز تربط بين دا وبين نكاح ملكات اليمين فى الاسلام
وملكات اليمين فى الاسلام  الذى فى عرف الكتاب هو زنا رسمى فهمى نظمى 
فمحاولاتك الفاشلة فى ربط هذا التشريع بنصوص كتابية هو اقرار من سيادتك بان هذة النصوص تتحدث عن تشريع فى نظرنا ونظر العقلاء المحترمين نصوص تتدعو للزنا الفاحش اعوذبالله من غضب الله *


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*فهل لديك اقوال اخرى قبل غلق المحضر لبيان ان سبب البلاغ كاذب وسنتغاضى عن مصاريف المحاماة ومقاضاتك بتهمة ازعاج الاعضاء*


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



شمس الحق قال:


> *نو يا حبيبى انت طبقت بالفعل تشريع موسوى على زواج الاباء الاوائل
> فلماذا تتراجع الان
> ثانيا فهل لديك دليل ان الله لم يستنكر زواج ابراهيم بجاريته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> فهيا اتحفنى ايها الجهبذ بذلك وان لم تجد فسنضم لقائمة خدعوك فقالوا*
> ...


 هاتلى فين طبقت شريعه موسى على يعقوب وابراهيم 

اما كون النصوص وردت  فى الاسفار اللى موسى كاتبها فهى وردت كأخبار للسابقين 

وليس الملطلوب انها تدخل تحت شريعه موسى لا ده بيقولنا الناس اللى فاتت دى كان وضعها ايه وحصل كذا وكذا

ثم يجى الكتاب المقدس يقول ان ابراهيم ويعقوب فى الملكوت 

فهما فى الملكوت وانت بتطلب نص يقول ان ربنا مستنكرش .. النص اللى يستنكر ده انت اللى تحطه مش انا تقولى اه تعالى هما عملوا كده بس شوف ربنا قال عنهم ايه


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 الاقوال الاخرى قبل ما تغلق المحضر 

ان الموضوع هو موضوع قضيه وردت فى الكتاب المقدس فى اكثر من عهد نبى من الانبياء ولم يستنكرها الله 

فمتحصرهاش فى تشريع موسى واذا كانت منكره فى تشريع موسى حط النص 

واسالتى لجيسس صن لسه هو مجاوبش عليها 

عايز تغلق اغلق 

تحياتى ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




> يا حبيبى كانوا متجوزين خلاص دى الاسئله اللى كنتى عايز اجاوب عليها



شكرا لك ، انتهي الموضوع باثبات انه ليس هناك أي مشروعية لعلاقة جنسية بين السيد و جاريته بدون زواج
و بهذا يبطل موضوعك من اساسه



> جاوبنى انت بقى بعد كل الجدل ده
> 
> معاك نص يفرق بين الجاريه المشترأه بمال والجاريه المسبيه من حرب ؟؟
> 
> ...



افتح موضوع جديد بسؤالك الجديد نظرا لانتهاء موضوك هذا ببطلان كلامك
شكرًا لك


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



jesus son 261 قال:


> افتح موضوع جديد بسؤالك الجديد نظرا لانتهاء موضوك هذا ببطلان كلامك
> شكرًا لك



هههههههههه

اقسملك بالله انا اللى اشكرك على الرد ده 

خلاص يا جماعه الموضوع انتهى


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*للاسف اصبحنا نتعامل مع مجادل اكتشف انه مخدوع كعادة المساكين من تفاهات منتديات بير السلم
*


> هاتلى فين طبقت شريعه موسى على يعقوب وابراهيم


*حين طبقت تشريع التثنية على زواج ابراهيم ويعقوب من جاريتهما فلماذا تراجعت الان* *شوف انت قولت ايه لعلك اصابك نوع من الشزوفرنيا*


> لا هذا هو صلب الموضوع اجبنى عما سالتك عنه انا اتيت هنا لكى اسال وانت تجيب وليس العكس
> 
> كما كنت تسال هناك وانا اجيب
> 
> ...





> 0إذا خرجت لمحاربة أعدائك ودفعهم الرب إلهك إلى يدك ، وسبيت منهم سبيا 11ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة ، والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة 12فحين تدخلها إلى بيتك تحلق رأسها وتقلم أظفارها 13وتنزع ثياب سبيها عنها ، وتقعد في بيتك وتبكي أباها وأمها شهرا من الزمان ، ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها وتتزوج بها ، فتكون لك زوجة 14وإن لم تسر بها فأطلقها لنفسها . لا تبعها بيعا بفضة ، ولا تسترقها من أجل أنك قد أذللتها) تثنيه 21 : 10-14
> 
> شوف بقى الشروط والنظام الخاص للجاريه حتى تكون سريه .. تحلق شعرها وتقعد شهر وكل الكلام ده وفى الاخر لاحظ انه بعد ما تزوجها .. وخلاص لم يسر بها ميبيعهاش لانه اذللها يبقى بتاخد حريتها امتى ؟؟
> بعد ما يقع الدخول عليها
> ...


*ركز يا حبيبى *
*ناتى للكوارث الاخرى *


> اما كون النصوص وردت  فى الاسفار اللى موسى كاتبها فهى وردت كأخبار للسابقين


*اول مرة اعرف ان التشريعات اخبار السابقين 
عزيزى انت بتكلم ناس ليها عقل مش بلهاء رابطين الفيل برا
لتقول كلام موزون وعدل يتسكت احسن
التشريع هو نظام مدنى لدولة او قبيلة قبلت تنفيذ هذا القانون على افرادها فكيف تقول سيادتك ان التشريعات اخبار السابقين
امال التاريخ يبقى ايه *


> ثم يجى الكتاب المقدس يقول ان ابراهيم ويعقوب فى الملكوت
> 
> فهما فى الملكوت وانت بتطلب نص يقول ان ربنا مستنكرش .. النص اللى يستنكر ده انت اللى تحطه مش انا تقولى اه تعالى هما عملوا كده بس شوف ربنا قال عنهم ايه


*لا داعى للهرب بدبلوماسية
الله لن يستنكر على شئ لم يعلن رفضه له 
وطالما اعلان الله لم ياتى واضحا بفكره الالهى عن الزيجة فلن يستنكر لاى شخص كسر هذا الفكر وهو لم يعلنه
فكيف يا عاقل يستنكر الاله عن شئ لم يعلن موقفه منه 
ولكن الاعلان جاء واضحا فى تشريع المسيح للزيجة هنا يبدا الحساب وليس قبل الاعلان *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> لا مرحتش لبيا وهى اصلا مش شبهه
> 
> لان انا مقولتش ان الزواج ده زنا
> 
> فهمت حاجه ؟؟



انت متقدرش تقول ان الزواج دا زنـــــا ، لأنه زواج
أما نحن فنقول علي نكاح ملكات اليمين زنــــــا ، لأنه بدون زواج

------------
انت سقت دلائل علي احقية السيد في مجامعة جاريته في الكتاب المقدس
و انا ابطلت هذه الدلائل و شرحتها
و انت اعترفت بأن العلاقة هي زواج ، ولم تكن علاقة جنسية مجرّدة بين سيد و جاريته
وبذلك قد انتهى موضوعك
أي سؤال جديد قم بطرحه في موضوع جديد، و نجيبك عنه أيضا


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> هههههههههه
> 
> اقسملك بالله انا اللى اشكرك على الرد ده
> 
> خلاص يا جماعه الموضوع انتهى


*حبيبى معنديش مشكلة انك متتدخلش الموضوع تانى ومتتكلمش 
بس بلاش اسلوب الهرب الدبلوماسى وقت الزنقة 
مش معانا انا فاهمك*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اقسملك بالله انا اللى اشكرك على الرد ده
> 
> خلاص يا جماعه الموضوع انتهى



الموضوع منتهي منذ تم كتابة هذه المشاركة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2395120&postcount=2



> واسالتى لجيسس صن لسه هو مجاوبش عليها



اتعب نفسك و افتح موضوع جديد بسؤالك الجديد ، و انا برده هجاوبك عليها زي مجاوبتك علي الموضوع دا و خليتك تعترف انه لا يوجد نكاح ملكات يمين في حالة يعقوب و ابراهيم
بل حالتي زواج


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*



> الاقوال الاخرى قبل ما تغلق المحضر
> 
> ان الموضوع هو موضوع قضيه وردت فى الكتاب المقدس فى اكثر من عهد نبى من الانبياء ولم يستنكرها الله
> 
> ...


*مش من اختصاصى اغلق الموضوع انا عضو زى زيك مش مشرف
ثانيا مين الانبياء اللى بنتكلم عنهم اذا كان اول نبى فى عهد البشرية هو موسى رئيس الانبياء 
فماعلاقة ابراهيم واسحق ويقوب الاباء الاولين بالنبوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثالثا عليك ان تقرا قصة زنا داوود من بتشبع وقارنها بقصة قفش حفصة للرسول فى سريرها مع ماريا
قارن ذاك بتلك لترى مين المستنكر ومين المشجع 
الموضوع انتهى كما بدا لا يوجد اى فكر قدم سوى مهاترات فارغة*


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 اخر مشاركه ليا اللى جايه يا استاذ شمس الحق جيسس سن خلاص كده موقفه واضح 

هاكتبلك المشاركه دى بس عشان ابينلك ان حضرتك بتتكلم فى الموضوع عن التباس 

يتبع عن شاء الله


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

*على الرحب والسعة انا تابعت الموضوع دون ان اشارك انا شاركت فقط لما وجدت فى التباس عن حضرتك*

*الخصلك الموضوع فى نقط*
*1-ابراهيم تزوج بهاجر جارية سارة زواج بعرفهم السائد فى الشعب العبرانى وليس حسب تشريع الهى ... وهكذا يعقوب خلصنا من دى*
*2-لا يوجد تشريع خاص بزواج الأمَة والحرة لان مفيش امة وحرة فى اسرائيلية في ُأممية*
*والأمميات بياتوا من السبى ولو اراد ان يتخذها الاسرائيلى زوجة يطبق ما أوردته فى التثنية *
*ولكن مراسم الزيجة واحدة *
*أم ما أنت تتكلم عنه هو ماقبل الزيجة من اسرائيلى بأممية من السبى*

*مفاهيم مغلوطة دخلت المواضيع فى بعض*


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 فى اول الموضوع الكلام اساسا كان فى القسم الاسلامى 
وكان الاستاذ جيسس بيقول ان الاسلام هو اللى ابتدع ملك اليمين 

فقلتله تعالى نشوف فى سوابق فى شرائع اخرى ولا لا  هل الكتاب المقدس جه فى لحظه حرم ده ولا لا 

جبت قصه ابراهيم ويعقوب 

وبالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس وقاموس الكتاب المقدس قلتله الناس مخلفه من السرارى اهى 

قال لا سرارى يعنى جوارى للخدمه وبس مش للمعاشره الجنسيه 

طيب يا سيد جيسس سن الناس مخلفه اهى طبقا للنصوص قال لا ده جواز 
طب جواز ازاى ده النصوص اللى جبناها بتقول عن ابراهيم خلف من زوجته فلان وفلان 
واما ابناء السرارى فلان وفلان 
وفى يعقوب بيقول خلف من زوجتين وسريرتين كذا ابن 

طيب ليه الكتاب المقدس فصل قال عن دول ولاد الزوجه ودول ولاد السرارى 

قال لا عشان معرفش ايه وبدأ يلف حولين الالفاظ 

فانا قلت نخرج خالص تعالى فى موضع تانى اهو فى الكتاب المقدس عامل نظام زواج للجاريه فقط 

طيب هى الحره بتتجوز بنفس الطريقه 

بناء على كلامه ان كلهم زوجات وان كلمه سرارى دى يعنى لا تعنى انها ملك يمين 

فهل عندك نص يا جيسس سن يقول زواج المرأه الحره بنفس طريقه زواج المرأه المسبيه انها تحلق شعرها وتجلس فى البيت شهر
فضل هو ماسك على هل ده جواز ولا مش جواز هل ده جواز ولا مش جواز فانا بقوله يا سيدى جواز 

بس بردو مقلتلناش اذا كانت مكانه الزوجه الحره نفس مكانه الزوجه المسبيه او الجاريه فهل فى نص يلزم الحره بنفس ما الزم المسبيه عشان الاتنين يتساويان 

مجبش حاجه وبيقول افتح موضوع جديد 

وجبت تفسير القس انطنيوس وجبتله كل حاجه هو فاكر انى لما اقول جواز يبقى خلاص .. هو انا قولت انها علاقه محرمه ..

تحياتى


----------



## نصر 29 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: نص كتابى بناء على طلب الاستاذ جيسس سن*

 انما انا مربطش ابدا بين التشريع بتاع موسى وبين قصه ابراهيم ويعقوب

ده احنا كنا بنتكلم فى الاول على يعقوب وابراهيم لما هو مسك فى معنى كلمة سرارى وقعد يقول لا معناها جاريه تخدم وبس 

فانا قولت ننتقل لمرحله تانيه لنص اوضح بس .. انما انا مربطش ولا عايز اربط ولا ده يهمنى 

كل اللى يهمنى ان العلاقه موجوده فى الكتاب المقدس اهى ونتج عنها اطفال فى اكتر من موضع  هو بيقول لا ده جواز طب لما جواز حطلها نص لوحدها فى التثنيه ليه 

وسبها شهر ليه .. حتى فى التفسير القس انطنيوس بيقولك يحق له ان يتزوجها بدون موافقه ابويها


----------



## أَمَة (12 مايو 2011)

*لفت نظري المبارك 
Jesus Son 261 
ابن الملك

الى صعوبة البحث عن الموضوع بسبب العنوان السابق الذي ليس له دلالة على المحتوى.

لذلك*​*
*
*تم تغيير العنوان الى "ملكات اليمين في الكتاب المقدس" لتسهيل البحث مستقبلا*​


----------

